# Intense Leg Workout



## zombul (Jun 18, 2008)

Let me start by saying this is a workout I only do about once every 3 weeks but I have watched it bring many people to their knees and saw strong willed men bow out in front of their gym buddies.
   Squats
  Before we even hit the intense part I do five sets of squats 12-10-8-12-12 reps.These must be performed at a weight that u give everything to complete each set.
   The Workout.
  It consists of these movements and I like them in this order because between sets you can give muscle groups time to recover since u will be working for over a half hour without rest.If you can its beneficial to have all your stations set up b4 hand so ur not jerking and adding weights,the primary focus is to stay moving and *intense*.
  I start with an elevated platform (preferrably a box) in front of a cable machine with a bar(can be one from the lat tower ) on the low pulley.Then immaidiately move to a seated calf raise, to the leg press, to a reverse hack squatt, to a weighted machine crunch (this keeps you busy and gives the legs a little recooperation time) to deadlifts, finishing that with standing calf raise. 
  How 2 do it.
  First know ur going to do 5 sets of everything in reps of this order 12-10-8-12-12. It is crucial that you keep moving and not lolligaging aroung stay *intense*. And the hard part is you go from excercise to excercise until you have done the entire workout all 5 sets of all the exercises simotaneously. After the squatts thats a total of 378 back to back high intensity reps. Now obviously unless you are in very good shape you may find this hard to complete so have 1 or 2 workout buddy's w you.If you don't complete it (and the first couple times you probably wont) go until failure,when you cannot get another rep.I have seen people fall in the floor though this is not advised.Once you get to failure the next fuy goes till failure.When its your turn again you pick up on the rep you left on and continue as far as you can until you have completed the entire workout.
  Worth noting.
 This is an unusual leg workout but I findit very beneficeial.For people like me always looking to try something new this is diffrent.Also when doing this with a couple people it can take quite a while so have time. I like to only have one person at a time going so no one catches anyone on a machine and gets a short break period. Its one that I came up with and several guys at my gym have been doing on occasion and is quite a work load. And be careful, dont hurt yourself.


----------



## powerrack (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey any change is good, I love pain also. It's good you only do this sometimes though, sometimes this type of training can take you backwards, especially when you have a life outside the gym. 

I'm like you though, I sometimes have to go nuts and just have a wild time at the gym and go all out, even if it is borderline overtraining.


----------



## zombul (Jun 26, 2008)

Its very intense and keeps the body shocked when I throw something very unusual at it.This is one of the many alternate workouts I will use and this may be the most intense.Yes every day this type of workout would be overtraining.


----------

